# A very small work area



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

I found myself "space challenged" for a woodworking "shop" when we moved into a small town home. The only space available was a very small 7 foot x 4 foot storage room - tiny for sure but with electrical outlets, a concrete floor and a sturdy lockable door. I now use hand tools exclusively (jewelry boxes, bookbinding tools, 
oil stone boxes, etc) and so all so all I needed to build was a narrow bench (18" wide) with a tool storage back board and then equip the "shop" with hand tools suitable for producing the small scale joinery I undertake. Here are some photos of my set-up:





































James


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow looks like you got the most bang from your space buck.

I am wondering, have you ever had to rebuild your Yankee Screwdrivers?

I just re started wood working and fund my two yankee's from my days as a stage hand and neither of them will work, they are both 131's I called Stanly and they just said we don't support them if they are not listed on our website.

Love to get them back in action.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Blackpearl. You wrote: _.......... I am wondering, have you ever had to rebuild your Yankee Screwdrivers?_

Yes, I have rebuilt a couple over the years-it seems wear of the pawls causes most malfunctions-it is not easy to completely disassemble them, on the other hand they are some of the most durable and reliable tools I have ever used.

James


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

The thing about being confined to a small space for woodworking is it teaches you efficiency. You'll be a better woodworker in the long run for it.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep…. gotta have Vaseline to squeeze everything into a small shop!


----------



## woodjewelry (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicely done, just don't try to build too many kitchens.


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

Nicely done. I'm afraid that my claustrophobia would barely let me walk past it let alone work in it (shudder)... I think I need to go stand out in the middle of one of my fields for a while now.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

No work holding vise?
How do you cut jointery?
Do you have a covered area outside in which to work?

Good use of the space available.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

crank49 wrote: _No work holding vise?
How do you cut jointery?
Do you have a covered area outside in which to work?_










Vise shown in above photo. All sawing and sanding is done (using a Workmate) outside in our back yard under a covered concrete slab patio overhang.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Have a look at Dilo Marcio Fernandino's little shop and look at the magnificent work he turns out.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

James, nice use of the space. I too like my tools out where I can see them as much as possible.

Dilo has another interesting shop but I seem to recall someone on LJ(or an external link) that had a very small shop. 6×6 I'm thinking. He had to roll some of his tools out on a patio just to work. I had a link but can't seem to find it. Anyone know the shop I'm aluding to? Thanks.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

I am having to go slow in getting my work area functional for I am still recovering from a botched abdominal operation (six months ago). Anyway, my first priority is to get all of my tools cleaned and sharpened. I was lucky to obtain a Disston #2 saw vise (I already had a jointer and set) in pristine condition-it is actually in better shape than the one I had sixty years ago! So now I can start some saw sharpening-it feels good.








</img>

James


----------



## JeremyM (Jan 25, 2011)

Good use of a small space. Hope you feel better


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you very much for the kind thought, Jeremy.

James


----------

